
OOP vs. FP – The Unofficial Guide to Rich Hickey's Brain (2012) - YashN
http://flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/the-unofficial-guide-to-rich-hickeys-brain/
======
YashN
An article giving a very good overview of the arguments that Rich Hickey makes
for FP vs OOP. The ensuing comments are very interesting and cogent too.

"...Rich Hickey's thoughts on programming. Rich Hickey has a clear, consistent
way of viewing fundamental programming concepts that I think any programmer
would benefit from. Every time I watch one of his talks, I feel like someone
has gone in and organized my brain."

